# Looking for breeder in North Texas



## mborr12 (Dec 28, 2010)

Hello, 

I'm new to this site and was looking around but couldn't find any breeders in the North Texas area. I live in wichita falls and I am willing to travel. I bought 2 GSD puppies in Vernon about 2 years ago and one of them passed away before the first year. (She had a heart murmur.) Our family loves Rex and would love to give him another playmate and companion. If there are any breeders out there let me know. Also, We are looking for solid white pups. 

Thanks,
Mborr12


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Not in Texas but in McAlester OK. It is about 4 hours from you. I know Cynthia personally, helped her whelp her last litter. I like her dogs and I would buy from her.

Quality German Shepherds

Closer to you. These guys bred the top GSD in agility for years running. Blitza, owned by Gordon Simons. I aslo know a lady in tulsa that has a a Meerhout dog, very nice girl. 

Van Meerhout German Shepherds

Sorry don't know any breeders of White GSD's in Texas.

And welcome to you!!! I plan on competing at the Obedience trial in Wichita Falls soon (Feb 19 and 20) at the Wichita Falls Obedience Training Club. Come out to watch.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

Check Rallhaus.com

They are affiliated with Eurosportk9 and have some great dogs.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

You can look here for whites. 

AWSACLUB.com: Home of the American White Shepherd Association


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Here is another one! My friend Cynthia just bred her bitch to E.T. These guys are in Whitesboro.


vom Tal der Schatten - German Shepherds


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

oops I just realized you said white. Nix my suggestion.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Are you set on a breeder? There's a very nice dog/cat/people friendly 3 year old male in the Lufkin, TX shelter right now. I believe they said he appeared housebroken as well.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Here is North Texas GSD Rescue
North Texas German Shepherd Rescue, Inc.


----------



## Dyan (Jan 24, 2011)

Try www.GermanShepherdBreeders.com


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm not up on Texas geography, but the President of the White German Shepherd Dog Club International lives in Terrell, TX ... maybe she can help you! Also, the Texas Metro Chapter's contact person lives in Dallas.
WGSDCII™ OFFICERS, CHAPTERS AND CONTACT PEOPLE


----------

